# Anyone form Turkey?????



## PNA (Jul 5, 2008)

OK, I'm starting this thread early, but .....


Anyone here from Turkey???? We're booked to go in May of next year for a week in Istanbul with a return stopover in Paris.


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 5, 2008)

as i said .. keep me updated once the date draws closer


----------



## PNA (Jul 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> as i said .. keep me updated once the date draws closer


 

Will do.....!


----------



## king (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll be visiting for 3 days in December and off to Prague for new years.


----------



## jasmn_e (Feb 18, 2009)

I know &#305;ts too late=) but anyway I m from turkey and &#305;f you need to help ,I m here ..


----------



## PNA (Mar 24, 2009)

jasmn_e said:


> I know &#305;ts too late=) but anyway I m from turkey and &#305;f you need to help ,I m here ..


 
Hi Jasmn...

Are you living there now? And what city?

We are arriving Istanbul 26 April for about 5 days then to Kutahya for a few days then to Patis on 4 April.

Paul


----------

